# ielts expert needed



## sophisticated (Nov 19, 2013)

hello 

i'm looking for ielts expert in egypt/cairo who can help me for the exam preparation

i already got the study materials 

i'm microbiologist, cairo resident 

good day :couch2:

bye


----------

